# Scotts 2554 to mtd 8 horse tiller



## xc80002 (Apr 14, 2011)

Hey everybody, Im new here and need some help. I have a Scotts 2554 and want to hook up a 8 horse MTD tiller. Im an electrician by trade by trade, But Im ok with a wrench too. Anyways is there a way to hook this tiller to my tractor. Any advice would be great. Thanks Tom


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Have to be all custom work - id make a sub frame for the tiller to be easily attachable ( and unhook) to the tractor- might want to add a remote kill switch for the tiller accessable from the seat ( in case of binding/breakage) . Could go one step further and make it raise and lower as well manually with a lever ( like a swing arm for the wheels) - then you wouldnt need to stop at the end of the row/garden.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

I am considering doing a similar project with a Bolens 1050 and an old front tine tiller. I was going to remove the handle bars from the tiller and add a hitch to the front so I could pull it behind my Bolens. The wheels on the tiller are adjustable for depth of cut. The tiller I have has a three speed transmission with reverse so I would have plenty of speed adjustment for the tiller and can even reverse the tine direction.


----------



## Bobtf2 (Mar 31, 2011)

One thing I am going to change is the width of the wheel spacing on the tiller as they are fairly close together and would be more stable farther apart when towing.


----------

